# Bristol meet Sunday August 31st Cheddar Gorge



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi all,

We are having a meeting Sunday 31st August with the local VAG group Dubberz at 18.30 at Cheddar Gorge BS27 3QF

Date: Aug 31st

Address: Cheddar Gorge BS27 3QF









This was only 1/4 of the cars from last time.

Everyone is welcome if you have a Audi TT or a VAG motor and even if you re thinking of getting one. Don't worry if you turn up in the "other" car it's all good it's about getting out and getting involved.

This is a regular Dubberz meet (not run by me) at the same place each month. Drive out past Costa a bit then you will see the cars on both sides of the road.










Don't worry Cheedar Gorge has food, drinks of all types, cash machine and a gas station near by.

If you have any parts you want to sell its worth bring them with you or photos and prices you never know that may just what some is looking for. It would be to set up a swap meet style to this meeting too.

This is my car just so you can tell if I'm about. 









And this is me. Im not that easy to miss I'm like a teenage girl always on my iPhone or in the back of a car!









This post means that I will be at the meet and will not be chasing you all to cone it's not hard it's the last day of the month.

If you need to get me PM or call me 07884 133100


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

What sort of time you planning on being down there? On a night shift but may pop down

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

barb said:


> What sort of time you planning on being down there? On a night shift but may pop down
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


11am


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Sorry word d that wrong how long will you be down there

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

barb said:


> Sorry word d that wrong how long will you be down there
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I would imagine a couple of hours


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

barb said:


> What sort of time you planning on being down there? On a night shift but may pop down
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Come over take my number from above and give me a call.

Jason


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Well we had our first small meet today and would be good to do again next month. Keep looking on here and we will sort something.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry guys I got caught up in stuff but I'll be up for coming to the next one

J
xx


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

All good yep make it next time would be good. Take my number down and watch this space for next time.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

swapping numbers this early? slow down tiger lol

J
xx


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Good job the PM is not working I was going to send you a photo of me in the shower!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

woah......hold the front door....do you really send that sort of stuff to strangers?  lol

J
xx


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

You should be so lucky.


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

I couldn't make this one due to work, but how did it go? Good turn out? Any future meets planned?

Cheers, Lee.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Low numbers but lets hope next month same time same place the we coud meet up and grown this.


----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Jason , been very busy missed the the thread , will catch up next time, nice to see gadgetboy again.
Cheers Norm.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

guzzi said:


> Hi Jason , been very busy missed the the thread , will catch up next time, nice to see gadgetboy again.
> Cheers Norm.


That'll be good Norman will be good to catch up with you again too.


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Missed this as I was in the US 
Defiantly there next time, will be my first meet

Anyone going to the castle Combe VW & Audi Track Day?

Nic


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Be good to see you buddy we need more numbs for sure. I was talking with gadgetboy38 about these shows last night. And yep it looks like we will be lets short it meeting then driving and tagging on with the VAG guys.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Let us know when looking to do again and as long as no World Cup match on I want to see should be all good in the hood as looking forward to my "date" with gadgetboy..... After he dumped me at Xmas!


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Be good to see you buddy we need more numbs for sure. I was talking with gadgetboy38 about these shows last night. And yep it looks like we will be lets short it meeting then driving and tagging on with the VAG guys.


Yea I'm up for meeting before hand and convoying it 
Think skee is going too 
Maybe em6x


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

chilledoutman said:


> Let us know when looking to do again and as long as no World Cup match on I want to see should be all good in the hood as looking forward to my "date" with gadgetboy..... After he dumped me at Xmas!


Hahaha he's smooth like that. See you soon.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Lamb's TT said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> > Be good to see you buddy we need more numbs for sure. I was talking with gadgetboy38 about these shows last night. And yep it looks like we will be lets short it meeting then driving and tagging on with the VAG guys.
> ...


That would be good if we can all go. Have a chat with them then we can make a date and time for the day.

Where are you based in Bristol? I'm in Brislington.


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Lamb's TT said:
> 
> 
> > Volcom said:
> ...


Yea will do, 
I'm actually in swindon but I am a bristol city fan


----------



## mountbattencars (Jan 17, 2014)

Let me know the next meet, would be great to meet other enthusiasts!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yes someone organise another one so I can actually come this time lol

J
xx


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok guys I was going to say Sunday 15th June at the same place.

However would you guys be up for meeting before that date and going to the Audi day up at Castle Combe? And meeting before that?


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Ok guys I was going to say Sunday 15th June at the same place.
> 
> However would you guys be up for meeting before that date and going to the Audi day up at Castle Combe? And meeting before that?


yes, yes and yes again


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

We have one yes then hahahah you in Bristol? Where? I'm in Brislington


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Sunday the 15th of June, a Sunday that I actually have off of work! I'll have to make sure the roof bars are off and she's scrubbed up for that


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks a bit untidy...


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Missed this thread for the first meet but def up for the next one on the 15th 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok 15th June all the same info as on page one of this thread for meeting place time and my number.

Anyone up for the show as well?


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Volcom said:


> Ok 15th June all the same info as on page one of this thread for meeting place time and my number.
> 
> Anyone up for the show as well?


I'll see you at the meet but I won't be able to make the show unfortunately.


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Think I'm free on that date will check the show calender

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Be great to see your car love the photos and would like to pick your brain. Sorry.


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Volcom said:


> We have one yes then hahahah you in Bristol? Where? I'm in Brislington


I'm in swindon mate but bristol city fan


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ill be there on the 15th can someone pm me like crazy to remind me lol

J
xx


----------



## Nigel W (Apr 3, 2014)

Can you confirm meeting will go ahead on the 15th June, be good to come along.

Nigel W


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep defo going on guys come down.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi all.

Go check out these two threads for other meets and shows I would like to get you all too. If you can't make this see you all on the June 15th

VW and Audi track day
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=664570

Bristol Volkfeast
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=664570


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi, is the meet still on for tomorrow?? If so around 11am at Avinmeads?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

When is the next one then ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

no idea but its all volcoms fault......

J
xx


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

The next event is going to be July 27th 18:30 at Weston Super Mare sea front. This will be the same time as the local VAG club Dubberz. The last meet I went to with them they had over 100 cars. Hope to see some people there.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I May come but thats a long old way for me!

J
xx


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Hope to be there but there is a do at Castle Combe on that day which I am planning to attend. This is organised by the Bristol Motor Club and is basically a family day out for Sports and GT car enthusiasts. This years theme is "The Great British Sports Car" but they don't need to be British!! See Castle Combe web site for details.


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Should be able to make this one


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Be good to get some TT's down to the meet I will save you a space.


----------



## beeny (Jun 21, 2014)

tempted to pop along to this as long as the weathers ok. not been to Weston for a few years now. are there many from here going still?

cheers ryan


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep small group if us going.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Looking to join you on this one.

Coming down from Swindon, in contact with Lamb's TT.


----------



## beeny (Jun 21, 2014)

will hopefully see and meet some of you there then. although cars not in the best of states due to previous owner  mummy n daddy only brought him it because his friend had fast cars but he didn't like it was too loud and he didn't drive it fast [smiley=bomb.gif] enjoy your new L200


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Be good to see you guys my number is on page one feel free to give me a call text or whatever.


----------



## beeny (Jun 21, 2014)

due to me killing my clutch yesterday [smiley=bomb.gif] I wont be able to make this one as is going to take 1-2weeks for clutch to be delivered  then got to get it fitted but thankfully got a good price on that. will becoming to the next south west meet to hope to see some of you then. cheers


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep cool. We are tagging on with the Dubberz meets from now as too many people from the forum let us down when it comes to meets for just the TT crew. I will post as and when on here.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

This weekend anyone coming?


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes hope to be there Jason, at Castle Combe during day but will drive straight there. Any arrangement I need to be aware of -is it on the sea front, will we all be parking together etc?
Ray


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Will get back to you on that one


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Is this meet happening or not, seems to be a great lack of info with only 1 day to go and probably not surprising that there doesn't seem to be any definite attendees. Was going to come after a day at Castle Combe but now looking like it's not worth it.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll be there!

Is there a place to meet up in Bristol to cruise on to WSM? What time to be there?

Looks like we will have the weather with us.

John


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

raynewell said:


> Is this meet happening or not, seems to be a great lack of info with only 1 day to go and probably not surprising that there doesn't seem to be any definite attendees. Was going to come after a day at Castle Combe but now looking like it's not worth it.


It's on the seafront in WSM with the Dubberz crew which are South West VAG club neeting at 18.30 the post code is BS22 8BZ.

As I said before this is not just a TT meet its a VAG thing with thr local club that ive been hanging out with. The guys are very nice people so come down at any point. Say hi. It's a making your way there no driving down as a group thing so when every you like.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

ScoTTy John said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> Is there a place to meet up in Bristol to cruise on to WSM? What time to be there?
> 
> ...


Got the text John but as I said my phone was going sorry it's the same reason I've not update this till now.

No place to meet to drive down as I'm not sure what time etc I will be over. But it's from 18.30 on the sea front you will not be able to miss the VAG cars they get a lot of people.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Only just seen this. I would have popped down. :x


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Tom we are rolling the meets going forward in with the local VAG group Dubberz. If you are on Facebook then find them and full info will be posted there.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Worth noting that not everyone uses Facebook and would always be useful to add note to Forum Events.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

raynewell thanks for every post being a negative well done.

The reason I've said look on Facebook on the post above and then the PM to the poster is to look for the Dubberz group is due to time and some other thibgs I'm not organising these meets as just TT meets.

And therefore I will not being adding the dates, post codes of the meets but not holding you hand, you have the info come down. My number is on the first page call me if yiu need to.

I've said before but it's not just post here it's, post, PM's, emails, calls and text. As an example I have ten people that I talk with about these meeting on text only they don't use the forum. And no matter what way you do it and the way you tell people you cant keep everyone happy. Sorry you feel that way raynewell but hayho. Feel free to start one of you own TT only meets raynewell I'm sure you will have lots of forum members including me that will come. I don't have the time or the effort needed to sort these and this is why I'm piggybacking on the local club.

Here is the info for the next meets that I have had from Dubberz. More info on page one here and Dubberz Facebook page (if you have Facebook)

August - TBC
September -12th -14th at the Total VAG show at the Royal Cornwall show ground. http://www.totallyvagshow.com/


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for info, comments were not meant to be negative but just a suggestion to ensure everyone is aware of meets. You had previously reported that numbers attending your first meet(s) were low and that is why you tagged on to Dubberz.
Appreciate the time and effort these meetings take to arrange as I've arranged similar ones with other clubs and wish you all the best for the future meets.
Cheers
Ray


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi all,

We are having a meeting Sunday 31st August with the local VAG group Dubberz at 18.30 at Cheddar Gorge BS27 3QF

Date: Aug 31st

Address: Cheddar Gorge BS27 3QF









This was only 1/4 of the cars from last time.

Everyone is welcome if you have a Audi TT or a VAG motor and even if you re thinking of getting one. Don't worry if you turn up in the "other" car it's all good it's about getting out and getting involved.

This is a regular Dubberz meet (not run by me) at the same place each month. Drive out past Costa a bit then you will see the cars on both sides of the road.










Don't worry Cheedar Gorge has food, drinks of all types, cash machine and a gas station near by.

If you have any parts you want to sell its worth bring them with you or photos and prices you never know that may just what some is looking for. It would be to set up a swap meet style to this meeting too.

This is my car just so you can tell if I'm about. 









And this is me. Im not that easy to miss I'm like a teenage girl always on my iPhone or in the back of a car!









This post means that I will be at the meet and will not be chasing you all to cone it's not hard it's the last day of the month.

If you need to get me PM or call me 07884 133100


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

As every I've sent 16 PM's to memberes about this that has show interest in coming in the past. You guys have been asked. If I've missed anything then do ask but not an hour before the event.


----------



## beeny (Jun 21, 2014)

I will be coming along this time couldn't make the last. still waiting for clutch to be made but been told i will have it by monday so should be back on the road by next friday


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Sounds good see you then.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

We should be along again this time


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Good would be nice to see some more TT's along to this meet.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

firediamonduk said:


> We should be along again this time


I was round your neck of the woods Wednesday

J
xx


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I might be able to come to this one


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Come down it would be great to get more TT's at this meeting. Also the show in September.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> firediamonduk said:
> 
> 
> > We should be along again this time
> ...


Be in our neck of the woods on the 31st


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

I will probably come along to this aswel.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Be good to see a nice turn out at this one.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

The B roads around there are awesome so I should be along.

_ But please PM me if it gets cancelled at the eleventh hour. Again!_ :evil:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> The B roads around there are awesome so I should be along.
> 
> _ But please PM me if it gets cancelled at the eleventh hour. Again!_ :evil:


LY lol

J
xx


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Skeee said:


> The B roads around there are awesome so I should be along.
> 
> _ But please PM me if it gets cancelled at the eleventh hour. Again!_ :evil:


What one got cancelled? None that I know of unless I missed something here!


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

I intend to be there!


----------



## Dunners (Aug 23, 2014)

Just joined the forum but based in Bristol. Would be great to meet some of the local guys. Hopefully see you guys a Cheddar on the 31st


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Just to make sure everyone knows this is 100% still on and be good to see all that have said they are going at this one. Be great to have a little TT corner.

So if you have said you are coming then do try.


----------



## beeny (Jun 21, 2014)

still gonna pop along and got a mate bringing his mk2 golf. will see you sunday


----------



## Dunners (Aug 23, 2014)

Hope you guys are still up for this one? Don't want to be the only TT there...


----------



## Dunners (Aug 23, 2014)

Well i turned up at 6 and hung round for half an hour but no other TT's :-(


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Three TT's turned up in the end mate.


----------



## beeny (Jun 21, 2014)

didnt get there till about 7.30 and saw two tts.the police were checking every1s cars and my mates tyres were abit streched so we left and i didnt want to get stopped for making too much noise :mrgreen: hopefully next time will be better


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

We were there from 6.45 until about 8.30. Saw 2 other TT's, a black one driven by a girl who never got out of the car and parked the opposite way to everyone else. And a silver 225 with a nice stainless exhaust and a TTOC badge on the bottom grille but couldnt find the owner (who had wandered off leaving the keys in the ignition) lol


----------



## beeny (Jun 21, 2014)

haha that was me,soon went back and got my keys  had gone for wander and realised something was missing. had the pleasure of a police van in front of me the whole way back to the m5 so was a boring drive home but did manage 42.3mpg over a 113mile trip


----------

